

Choosing cloud servers - it's down to Linode versus Rackspace - comments? - andrewstuart

I want a 64 bit cloud server to run a MongoDB based web application on Linux.<p>I want to spend as little as possible in case the product makes no money.  So it's come down to Linode versus Rackspace Cloud and I'm considering machines with 1 or 2 gig RAM.<p>I'd be interested in comments from current Linode users and current Rackspace cloud users.  Are you happy with your cloud hosting provider?  Any tips or gotchas?
======
johng
No history with Rackspace but I've had a Linode system up for about 6 months
without issue. On the other hand, I've heard of 2 instances of Rackspace
having outages in that time.

To be honest with you though, I don't trust either.... I do most of my hosting
with dedicated servers at Softlayer and feel that is the best route.

I mainly use my Linode as off-network storage/testing location.

------
corin_
Great performance comparison of Slicehost/Linode/Prgmr/Rackspace/Amazon -
<http://journal.uggedal.com/vps-performance-comparison>

Previous HN thread (10 days ago) on a similar subject -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1432386>

------
mark_l_watson
I also needed a 64bit VPS earlier this year to run AllegroGraph 4 (only
available as a 64bit app) and I swapped an existing 32bit RimuHosting VPS to
for a 64bit VPS. I have heard good things about Linode but my experience for
years has been using RimuHosting (good for very good service and admin) and
EC2.

An EC2 is out for running a low cost server because the small instances are
not 64bit.

